
Economic Inequality - tvvocold
http://www.paulgraham.com/ineq.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10826838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10826838)
530+ comments

------
sharemywin
but the number of small business started has gone down recently not up. so
income in-equality is negatively correlated with number of new businesses.

